

Import Postman collections in Paw (REST Client) - mittsh
http://luckymarmot.com/paw/extensions/PostmanImporter

======
rjbrock
Paw is the first rest client that I was excited to use. Especially as I
started testing more complicated and more production-ready REST interfaces.

I was definitely the most impressed when I was able to set it up a call that
requires an authenticated user to first call login, parse the token, and
include that token with all calls. It was very easy to set up.

